# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Межсетевые экраны (firewall)  >  ZoneAlarm Internet Security Suite 7: ни шагу назад

## SDA

После двух месяцев публичного бета-тестирования новой, седьмой версии линейки продуктов ZoneAlarm, компания Zone Labs (дочернее подразделение Check Point) объявила об их готовности и поступлении в продажу. В целом существует пять коммерческих редакций данного ПО: Internet Security Suite, Pro, Anti-Spyware, Antivirus и IMsecure Pro и одна бесплатная (для персонального, неприбыльного использования), которая так и называется – ZoneAlarm. Internet Security Suite (ISS) обладает самым полным набором функций обеспечения безопасности, включая персональный брандмауэр, защиту от вирусов, «троянских коней» и шпионского ПО, краж конфиденциальной информации, блокирования нежелательной корреспонденции и пр. Остальные редакции, как следует из их названий, получили какую-либо часть функциональности ISS. Что не может не радовать – все продукты подешевели: цена ISS снизилась с 69,95 до 49,96 долл., стоимость остальных коммерческих предложений сократилась на 10 долл. Как и прежде, доступны 15-дневные пробные редакции программ.

Начиная с версии 6.5, ISS не поддерживает ОС Windows 98/98SE/ Me. Такое решение вызвано, собственно, тем, что сама Microsoft прекратила техническое обслуживание этих систем 11 июля прошлого года, ссылаясь на то, что они устарели и их применение сопряжено с проблемами безопасности. Поэтому сейчас данное ПО запускается сугубо в средах Windows 2000 и XP, а возможность работы в Windows Vista будет добавлена бесплатно в самое ближайшее время. Присутствует поддержка всех популярных Web-браузеров, включая Internet Explorer, Firefox и Opera.

Поскольку программы семейства ZoneAlarm являются достаточно известными и популярными, особенно на Западе, и мы неоднократно рассказывали о разных их версиях, то сегодня остановимся сугубо на новшествах седьмой.
Интерфейс программы по сравнению с предыдущей версией изменился самую малость

Инженеры отказались от довольно посредственного антивируса eTrust EZ Antivirus производства Computer Associates, включенного в шестую модификацию, и отдали предпочтение аналогичному средству от «Лаборатории Касперского». Последняя разработка «Антивируса Касперского» выделяется неплохим механизмом поиска вредоносного ПО, широтой базы и удовлетворительными показателями невосприимчивости к новым угрозам. Для повышения защиты в ISS применяется автоматическое ежечасное получение обновлений. (Естественно, если вы по каким-либо причинам не в состоянии себе этого позволить, то имеется возможность отключить данную опцию.) Стоит отметить, что антивирус интегрирован с продуктами Zone Labs и имеет свои особенности. Так, например, в отличие от решений «Лаборатории Касперского» здесь при подсчете просканированных файлов не учитываются те, которые находятся в сжатом виде в архивах.

В некоторой степени был усовершенствован компонент OSFirewall, представленный в шестой версии ZoneAlarm. Это средство предназначено для защиты операционной системы от разного рода вредоносного ПО, в частности – от набирающих популярность rootkit-программ, посредством тщательного слежения за различными областями ОС: важными конфигурационными файлами, ключами реестра, списками автозагрузки. Вместе с сетевым брандмауэром, обеспечивающим защиту входящего и исходящего трафиков, и брандмауэром приложений, следящим за взаимодействием программ, OSFirewall составляет концепцию тройной защиты (Triple Defense Firewall). В результате программа без проблем преодолевает почти все тесты на «утечки» (firewallleaktester.com). Более того, происходит это «честно» – без использования специальных перехватчиков прерываний пользовательского режима (ring3). Таким образом, брандмауэр коммерческих версий ПО Zone Labs обеспечивает реальную защиту от угроз, а не конкретных leak-тестов, в отличие от других программ, включая, как выяснилось, Agnitum Outpost Firewall Pro 4.0.
В ZoneAlarm взят на вооружение хорошо зарекомендовавший себя «Антивирус Касперского»

Появился режим автоматического обучения Auto-Learn, в котором (ISS входит в него на срок от 7 до 21 дня) система самостоятельно настраивает различные параметры безопасности на основе наблюдений за поведением программной среды. Это сделано для удобства пользователей, получающих минимальный набор сообщений. По завершении периода обучения происходит переход в режим максимальной безопасности (Maximum), где для каждого вновь установленного приложения потребуется создавать правило.

По словам разработчиков, изменения коснулись также модуля антишпионской защиты для более точного обнаружения и пресечения угроз, а также системы обновлений, ставшей значительно надежнее в работе.

Подводя черту, отметим, что ПО ISS предоставляет практически все необходимые для обеспечения защиты ПК средства и при этом является довольно легким в использовании и настройке. Думается, что выход ISS 7 благоприятно повлияет на конкурирующие пакеты, так как их производители вынуждены будут что-либо ему противопоставить.

http://itc.ua/article.phtml?ID=27183&IDw=38&pid=57

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## TANUKI

Интересно, а какой движок Каспера в 7-м ЗА?  Неужто 6-ка? Мне кажется, что все-таки 5-ка  :Smiley:

----------


## Макcим

А причем здесь Касперской?

----------


## anton_dr

При этом
http://www.antimalware.ru/index.phtm...wsid=274&arc=2

----------


## TANUKI

Эх, ну почему так всегда, а? 
Вот прикрутить бы к Аутпосту движок Каспера - был бы идеальный продукт  :Wink:  А так придется ставить по отдельности - ибо ВирусБастеру никакого доверия нет  :Cheesy: 
А у ЗА хоть и касперовский движок, но фаеру нет доверия, ибо стучит на хозяина  :Sad:

----------


## Макcим

*anton_dr*, спасибо за пояснение.
На форуме ЛК читал, что семерка сделана на базе шестерки  :Huh:

----------


## Макcим

> А у ЗА хоть и касперовский движок, но фаеру нет доверия, ибо стучит на хозяина


Это Вы о чем?

----------


## icon

> Это Вы о чем?


Наверное, об этом.

----------


## Rene-gad

> Это Вы о чем?


IMXO *ЗА = ZoneAlarm Internet Security Suite*  :Wink:  . Только вот не знал, что у неё движок от Каспера.

----------


## Макcим

> IMXO ЗА = ZoneAlarm Internet Security Suite


Я в курсе  :Wink:  



> Наверное, об этом


Мне впервые попалась эта статья, но p2u на форуме ЛК о чем-то таком намекал раньше.

----------


## mayas

> Наверное, об этом.


если это правда, то я в шоке :Angry:

----------


## Макcим

Можете не сомневаться. Не знаю только как с этим обстоят дела в седьмой версии.  :Upset:

----------


## Surfer

Мне лично всё равно.
Лучший файрвол в мире может себе это позволить имхо.
Тем более кто-то писал методы блокировки.

----------


## Макcим

> Лучший файрвол в мире может себе это позволить имхо.


Учитывая эту "фичу" я бы его лучшим не назвал.  :Wink:

----------

